# 1.5 Year Old Rescue Blue Heeler Mix Issues!! Please Help!



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello all, this is my first post here! 

I adopted a 1.5 year old Blue Heeler Mix two weeks ago and I am having difficulties with a few problems that have surfaced. 

First: She will not go potty on a leash. This is not a problem at my house as I have a fenced in yard, but when I travel with her, which I will have to at some point in the near future, and when we go to my parents home which has an invisible fence, but she is not yet trained on it, she needs to go potty on a leash. I have tried using their stake and putting her on it with a 10ft+ lead, a retractable leash, and taking her on walks while there, and she will not go potty. She will eventually go potty somewhere in their house, either peeing or pooping. I have tried to keep her in my sights without physically leashing her to me the entire time, but last time she managed to poop on the stairs, and it was only discovered later in the day, so I couldnt discipline her.

Second: I have been trying to get her used to other dogs (I have another dog myself and my parents have two dogs, not to mention the handful of dogs in my neighborhood and my parent's), but she gets aggressive when I try to introduce her to new dogs when she is on a leash. She is ok with my other dog and is getting better with my parents' dogs, although we still supervise them when they are together. Today I took her to our local dog park during the afternoon when there would be a limited number of dogs there. There was only one other dog when we got there, so I thought that we would be ok, but I was wrong. I let her off leash (but with her harness on so that I could grab her if necessary, and I also brought her muzzle in case I needed it) and she lunged and snapped at the other dog. She is ok sniffing other dogs, but when they turn around and try to sniff her, she goes beserk! I ended up putting the muzzle on her and she tried to claw it off for a while. Other dogs came in and she again got aggressive, so I put her on the leash and she sat by me on a bench. Everytime a dog came close, she would snap and growl with her hair up and start throwing herself all over the place to get free of me. 

She lived in a foster home in central Chicago with many other dogs, and supposedly attended a doggie daycare a few times a week, so I don't know what I am doing wrong here! I have managed to get her excessive barking somewhat under control, but if I can't get these other issues worked out (especially the aggression issue) I might have to give her back to the rescue, and I really don't want to have to do that! 

Any help is appreciated! Thanks, Sarah


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi, and welcome!
Ok, I'd start with her background. She lived in a foster with many other dogs...where they crated or allowed to interact? Perhaps she had a bad experience, maybe was bullied by another dog, or had some type of issue. As for "supposedly" attending doggie daycare....that's good, but, you don't sound convinced that she actually did....and even so, she may not have behaved appropriately there either. So, she may have issues stemming from her past that make her uncomfortable or afraid around other dogs.

Regardless, she has issues meeting other dogs, that much you knew from your time with her. So, the dog park is not the best place to work on this. A better idea would be to take her places where she could observe dogs from a distance, being accustomed to the fact that she's safe around other dogs, and she doesn't have to act like a butthead.

What you have isn't necessarily aggression, it could be fear related reactivity. This means, she's afraid when she sees other dogs, so she goes on the offensive, kind of like "you scare me, so I'll get you before you can get me." In this case, as I said, it's best to start in a place where she can get used to seeing dogs from a distance. This distance is called her "threshold." Basically, she will tell you what her threshold is. Whatever distance she can be, and NOT react, but can remain calm, that is her threshold. Gradually, you would want to shrink that threshold, so she is able to tolerate being closer to the dogs, without reacting, and be able to respond to you.

But, I would say definitely no more dog parks. Dog parks aren't for every dog, especially if they are reactive. I have a reactive dog. When I first got him, as a puppy, I had all these great plans of going to dog parks, and having dog play dates, etc. Then, I found he was reactive. At first, I was frustrated and angry and disappointed. But, he is who he is. We work on his reactivity, but he will never be cured, and will never be a dog that I can take to the dog park.

He is, however, great with dogs he knows well. So, I just accept him as he is, with his flaws, and keep working on it.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

I second the no dog park suggestion. Dog parks can be stressful even for social dogs without any issues, when you add in a dog who is unsure, fearful or aggressive things can get out of control REALLY quickly. 

Try kikopups 'look at that' training video. Good luck!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

There's no reason to give up on this dog. Counter conditioning and desensitization work wonders for a reactive dog. Kikopup's look at that is a fantastic place to start. You don't need to go to dog parks. I had the world's most dog aggressive dog for 12 years. We got along fine once I trained him to behave on walks. We never went to the dog park and our life together was fabulous. As to the muzzle, you have to condition a dog to accept a muzzle. You can't just slap a muzzle on a dog and expect them to be okay. 

As to the going on a leash, you said it yourself. You didn't leash her to you to keep track of her. You're going to have to do that if you want to effectively train her. Also, never, ever, ever discipline a dog for peeing or pooping. They don't learn that going inside is wrong, they learn that going in front of humans is wrong, so I'd better hide when I go, which you definitely do not want. (In fact, it may be why she refuses to go on a leash.) Leash her to you, interrupt her when she tries to go outside and then take her outside to finish. When she goes outside, praise her and give her an awesome treat.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

You mentioned that the dog pottied by the steps and you didn't see it so you couldn't "discipline" her. That may be the answer to why she won't potty on leash with you. You cannot scold/discipline dogs for having accidents or you will teach them that "if mom sees me go, she gets mad". So they learn not to go when you are around. Scolding them doesn't teach them not to go inside. If they have an accident, clean it up and smack yourself for not keeping the dog supervised. If you catch them in the act, you can say "ahh!", to interrupt her, and thenm carry her outside, and tell her "go potty" or whatever cue you use. Praise really well, and give a high value treat when she goes outside. If she doesn't go, after a short walk (walking can help move things along), bring her in, and keep her tethered to you and try again in 15 min or so.

Whoops...just saw that the poster above basically told you the same thing. I'm going to leave my post though, so you will understand the importance of not disciplining accidents.

Aggression- when dogs are on leashes, they will often feel trapped. Dog parks are scary to many dogs and will make them even more defensive. Enroll in a training class, and have a friend with a good natured male dog over for play days. Walk them together first, briskly for about 40 min, not stopping to sniff, then when you get home, walk around your back yard with the other dog on a leash, and drop your dogs leash. You keep moving with the other dog, and if your dog wants to sneak up and sniff the other while walking let her. Then drop the other dog's leash. Step back away from them, or keep walking. Make sure there are no toys, food or treats laying around for them to get possessive over.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

> Also, never, ever, ever discipline a dog for peeing or pooping. They don't learn that going inside is wrong, they learn that going in front of humans is wrong, so I'd better hide when I go, which you definitely do not want


This is good advice. I'm STILL working on housetraining with my dog (almost 5 months later) mostly because he learned to hide when he goes so instead of alerting me when he needs to go outside he sneaks away somewhere in the house and goes. Try leashing her to you when inside, I used a long lead (20') its a bit of a pain but it eliminates the possibility of mistakes which can really set you back. Also, we've had some success having him ring a bell to let us know when he needs to go outside.

Ha! spotted nikes posted almost the exact same thing as me at the same time... oops.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone! I took her for a long walk today near the dog park but not actually in the dog park. Once she was good and tired, I had her walk the outside fence line of the dog park to see how she reacted. She actually did pretty well until another dog came close to the fence (a small bulldog puppy) and she started reacting, so I kept her walking the fence line in order to interrupt the behavior. I will have to keep her tethered to me when at my parent's house so that she learns to go potty there.

I will definitely leave her at home in her crate when I take my other dog to the dog park 

As far as I know, she was kept in a crate at the foster home, but was allowed out in their backyard with the other dogs to play, but I do know that before going to the rescue, she was an outside dog and pretty neglected by an older couple that had too many dogs, so that is probably part of her problem.

Thanks again!


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

i have ACDs as well (also known as heelers) would love to see pics of your girl, heelers & mixes can be quite snarky with other dogs, they tend to have a "dont take no sh**t" attitude towards other dogs & if the other dog does something they dont like (some dogs dont like other dogs sniffing their rears & being all "up in their business") if you are walking the fence & she gets reactive, back up with her til she isnt & try the "look at that" (which is VERY VERY good thing by the way, i did that with Josefina & chickens, of course she will always be a chicken killer if im not watching her but it taught her to leave them alone thru the fence).

good luck with your girl.


----------



## Mack Maya Iowa (Oct 2, 2012)

Here are a few pics of what she looks like. I am thinking she is ACD/Rat Terrier?? She weighs about 23lbs and my Golden weighs about 68lbs


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

she is beutiful!<3Your golden is one cutie pie too!<3

~Erica~


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

She just looks like a little blue heeler, some ESP the ones from rescue can be quite petite (our rescue here affectionately refers to them as a "pocket heeler" LOL) I don't see another breed, she just might be really petite. 

Have you thought about getting her into herding classes (with live stock... But she will have to do an evaluation first), agility or flyball? Or frisbee?


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

> She lived in a foster home in central Chicago with many other dogs, and supposedly attended a doggie daycare a few times a week, so I don't know what I am doing wrong here!


I dont have any advice beyond what others already said,. but I did want to comment on this...the answer is nothing! the other dogs in the foster home were her "family" they wont be seen the same way by the dog as dogs elswhere. and I have no doubt she attended doggy daycare and did fine..this is again not unusual, a dogs behaviour at doggy daycare is very very differnt from their behaviour outside it. I will use Juliet as an example...Juliet is a GSD that comes to my doggy daycare, outside of it she is EXTREMLY reactive, lunging snarling and snapping at other dogs she see's, she has to be walked by 2 people and certainly cant go to the dog park. at daycare? Juliet is our go-to dog, she is sweet, docile and awsome with everyone. or Freyja, a Dobie mix, she is extremly aggressive with her owners, and got kicked out of a smaller home type daycare for aggression..again, she is one of our best dogs, she is a sweetheart and great with others. the whole enviroment just has a totally different feel for the dogs, in their mind it is not the same at all.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

also, an ACD or mix is not a golden retriever, they are happy to work for you & are very smart, but you hhave to "eearn" their respect, personally I like the method NILF (Nothing in life is free) there is a sticky about it at the top of the training forum on here, here, everything must be earned, play, treats, food, coming inside, etc... nothing is a given.


----------

